# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  New Babylon Revisited - Συμμετοχικές δράσεις και περιπλανήσεις για τη μετα-ψηφιακή πόλη

## NetTraptor

Δήλωση συμμετοχής μέχρι τις 31 Οκτωβρίου (περιορισμένος αριθμός θέσεων) στο:
[email protected]


Ένα εγχείρημα του *Goethe Institut-Athen*

σε συνεργασία με το _Circuits and Currents_ _project space_ και το _Γραφείο_ _Διασύνδεσης_ της Ανωτάτης Σχολής Καλών Τεχνών, το _Common Media Lab_ του _Center for Digital Cultures_ του πανεπιστημίου της Leuphana, το_ 3 137_, το _Space Under,_ τους_ Errands_ και το _Ασύρματο_ _Μητροπολιτικό_ _Δίκτυο_ _Αθηνών_

Επιμέλεια: *Δάφνη Δραγώνα, Σοφία Ντώνα*

Η Νέα Βαβυλώνα ήταν ένα μοντέλο ουτοπικής πόλης του αρχιτέκτονα Constant. Βασιζόταν στη λογική ενός συνεχώς αναπτυσσόμενου δικτύου που επέτρεπε δυναμικές και παιγνιώδεις αλληλεπιδράσεις ανάμεσα στους κατοίκους και το περιβάλλον τους. Η Νέα Βαβυλώνα ήταν μία πόλη που δε χτίστηκε ποτέ αλλά μέρος της σκέψης του Constant φαίνεται να γίνεται σήμερα πραγματικότητα με τον πιο αντιφατικό τρόπο. Η ζωή στις ανερχόμενες “έξυπνες πόλεις” φαίνεται να έχει χαρακτήρα ανοικτό, συμμετοχικό και παιγνιώδη αλλά η συνεχής συνδεσιμότητα και η ατέρμονη συλλογή και αξιοποίηση αστικών δεδομένων μικρά περιθώρια αφήνουν για μία απρόβλεπτη, εφήμερη και ελεύθερη αλληλεπίδραση και επικοινωνία. Καθώς στη μετα-ψηφιακή εποχή η εξιδανίκευση της συνδεδεμένης πόλης μοιάζει να περνάει στο παρελθόν, γινεται και πάλι διακριτή η ανάγκη για τον επαναπροσδιορισμό των στοιχείων θα μπορούσαν να λειτουργήσουν ενωτικά, συσπειρωτικά για τους κατοίκους της.

Το New Babylon Revisited προσκαλεί στην Αθήνα καλλιτέχνες και θεωρητικούς για δράσεις και εργαστήρια που προτείνουν διαφορετικές αρχιτεκτονικές συνδεσιμότητας και επαναπροσεγγίζουν τις υποδομές των δικτύων, τεχνολογικών και μη, που βρίσκονται στην πόλη. Στο πλαίσιο αυτό, τα γραφεία και τα εργαστήρια ενός κτιρίου στην Πραξιτέλους θα ενωθούν με την κατασκευή ενός δικτύου από σωλήνες και κάψουλες που παραπέμπει στους “πνευματικούς σωλήνες” των μητροπόλεων στο παρελθόν. Μια περιπλάνηση στην πόλη θα προσφέρει την ευκαιρία για ελεύθερη ανταλλαγή αρχείων και μια συζήτηση για περίφραξη των αθηναϊκών κοινών θα μεταφερθεί σε ένα, εκτός του διαδικτύου, ασύρματο δίκτυο. Ένα παρασιτικό μετακινούμενο μικρο-συνέδριο θα επαναπροσεγγίσει την Αθήνα και ένας ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός στη Μαυρομιχάλη θα λειτουργήσει σαν ανοιχτό και προσβάσιμο δίκτυο προσκαλώντας τους κατοίκους σε συζητήσεις και δράσεις. 


*Συμμετέχοντες καλλιτέχνες και θεωρητικοί:* 
Telekommunisten (Baruch Gottlieb & Jeff Mann) σε συνεργασία με την ομάδα Errands
reSync [Adnan Hadzi, James Stevens], Αντώνης Γαλανόπουλος & Oliver Lerone Schultz
Christina Kral /YΚΟΝ & Angela Jeradi
Πάκυ Βλασσοπούλου, Daniel Kemeny, Χρυσάνθη Κουμιανάκη, Κοσμάς Νικολάου, & Andreas Sell


Η συμμετοχή στις δράσεις είναι ελεύθερη.


Περισσότερες πληροφορίες http://www.newbabylonrevisited.net


*“OCTO APPS”*
Αυτόνομα πνευματικά δίκτυα - συμμετοχική παρέμβαση/ εγκατάσταση
με τους* Telekommunisten* 

Σε συνεργασία με την ομάδα Errands

5 - 8 Νοεμβρίου 2014
@ Πραξιτέλους 33, 10560 Αθήνα

“Μια μοναδική ευκαιρία για να εμπλακεί κανείς στην κατασκευή ενός παγκόσμιου πνευματικού συστήματος διανομής! Μια νέα εποχή έχει ανατείλει και τώρα μπορεί κανείς να συμβάλλει στην τεχνολογία που θα αλλάξει τις ζωές μας! Το OCTO- APPS εξελίσσεται σε επιλεγμένα σημεία της Αθήνας και αν εγγραφεί κανείς σήμερα θα γίνει μέρος μιας μοναδικής επανάστασης! Στο παρελθόν έπρεπε να βασιστούμε σε μη αποτελεσματικές γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες εξαρτώμενες από το κράτος για να δούμε την ανάπτυξη νέων υποδομών. Με το APPS, το OCTO καλωσορίζει ένα νέο μοντέλο συνεργασίας του δημόσιου και ιδιωτικού τομέα, προσκαλώντας τους κατοίκους να συμμετέχουν στην κατασκευή μιας υποδομής από την οποία θα επωφεληθούν οι ίδιοι. Πληροφορίες θα διαρρεύσουν σύντομα για το πού και το πώς. Το μέλλον είναι τώρα και το μέλλον είναι εδώ στην Αθήνα. OCTO-APPS!”

H κριτική του δικτύου των Telekommunisten εκφράζεται με έργα και δράσεις που αμφισβητούν τις δομές, τους κανόνες και τις συμπεριφορές των αυτοματοποιημένων συστημάτων που χρησιμοποιούμε καθημερινά. Στο OCTO APPS οι συμμετέχοντες κατασκευάζουν το δικό τους ταχυδρομικό / πνευματικό σύστημα επικοινωνίας χρησιμοποιώντας τις ηλεκτρικές τους σκούπες και κοινούς σωλήνες αποχέτευσης. Η κοινότητα πρέπει να διαμορφώσει τα δικά της πρωτόκολλα για να συνεργαστεί, διαβεβαιώνοντας πως οι κάψουλες καταλήγουν όπου πρέπει. Η δυναμική της κοινότητας προς ένα αυτόνομο σύστημα επικοινωνίας έρχεται έτσι αντιμέτωπη με τα κεντρικοποιήμενα συστήματα που χρησιμοποιούμε σήμερα και νέοι τρόποι επικοινωνίας επιδιώκονται. Η επανάσταση είναι βέβαια μόνο η αρχή, η πολλή δουλειά έρχεται όταν οι κοινότητες θέλουν να διατηρήσουν ότι κέρδισαν. Το OCTO APPS είναι μια σειρά ασκήσεων για τις προκλήσεις που πρέπει να αντιμετωπιστούν όταν γίνεται αντιληπτό ότι μια καλύτερη κοινωνία είναι εφικτή.

Η ομάδα των *Telekommunisten* έχει τη βάση της στο Βερολίνο και εστιάζει το ενδιαφέρον της στην πολιτική οικονομία των τεχνολογιών επικοινωνίας. Η ασυμβατότητα του καπιταλισμού με τα ελεύθερα δίκτυα και την ελεύθερη κουλτούρα, και η συνεχώς αυξανόμενη κεντρικοποίηση του ελέγχου της πληροφορία είναι βασικά ζητήματα που τους απασχολούν. Στρέφονται στις δυνατότητες της κατανεμημένης παραγωγής που μπορεί να προσφέρουν μια διαφορετική οικονομική βάση για μια ελεύθερη κοινωνία. http://www.telekommunisten.de

O *Baruch Gottlieb* (CA/DE) εργάζεται στο χώρο της ψηφιακής τέχνης με ειδίκευση στην τέχνη στο δημόσιο χώρο από το 1999. Έχει παρουσιάσει έργα του σε εκθέσεις , φεστιβάλ και μουσεία ανά τον κόσμο. Είναι μέλος της ομάδας των Telekommunisten. Διδάσκει στο Institute for Time Based Media στο University of Arts στο Βερολίνο και είναι ο βασικός επιμελητής της περιοδεύουσας έκθεσης Flusser & the Arts που θα ξεκινήσει το 2015 στο ΖΚΜ .

Ο* Jeff Mann* (CA/DE) δημιουργεί ηλεκτρονική τέχνη με υπολογιστές, ηλεκτρονικά, συστήματα κινητικής και μέσα τηλεπικοινωνιών. Το έργο του διευρευνά τη φύση της τεχνολογικής ζωής και την πολιτισμική της αναπαράσταση Καταγράφει τις εντάσεις μεταξύ των εννοιών της ουτοπικής βιομηχανοποίησης, του προσωπικού θεάτρου και του υποβλητικού αινιγματικού ηλεκτρονικού εξοπλισμού. http://jeffmann.com/

Οι* Errands* (GR) αποτελούν μια ομάδα αρχιτεκτόνων, καλλιτεχνών, κοινωνιολόγων που ασχολείται με ζητήματα που αφορούν το χώρο έξω από το σχεδιασμό. Μέσω μεθόδων όπως συνεντεύξεις, επιτόπια έρευνα, μελέτη πλαισίων και κανονισμών, επικεντρώνεται στους μηχανισμούς που βρίσκονται πίσω από την υλοποίηση, χωρίς να εμπλέκεται και να καταπιάνεται με την ίδια την διαδικασία της υλοποίησης αυτή καθ’αυτή. Έχουν συμμετάσχει σε εκθέσεις όπως η 7η Μπιενάλε Αρχιτεκτονικής του Σάο Πάολο (2007), η 2η Μπιενάλε της Αθήνας (2009) και η 1η Μπιενάλε Ντιζάιν της Κωνσταντινούπολης (2012). 


To Octo σχεδιάστηκε απο τους Raumlabor Berlin ως κεντρικοποιημένο δίκτυο για το κτίριο του Haus der Kulturen der Welt ως το “κεντρικό σύστημα δυσ-επικοινωνίας” του φεστιβάλ Transmediale το 2013. Τροποποίηση του ως αποκεντρωμένο δίκτυο κατασκευάστηκε για το Chaos Computer Club στο Αμβούργο το 2013. 

Για το σχεδιασμό και την παραγωγή του συνεργάστηκαν επίσης οι Jeff Mann, Jonas Frankki, Tatiana Bazzichelli, Diani Barreto, Mike Pearce και Rico Weise

Στην Αθήνα θα κατασκευαστεί για πρώτη φόρα ως αποκεντρωμένο σύστημα επικοινωνίας σε κτήριο γραφείων και εργαστηρίων και θα τεθεί σε λειτουργία από τους ίδιους τους κατοίκους. Για το σχεδιασμό του στην Αθήνα η ομάδα των Telekommunisten θα συνεργαστεί με την ομάδα Errands καθώς και την ομάδα των συμμετεχόντων της δράσης.

Η συμμετοχή στη δράση είναι δωρεάν. 
Περιορισμένος αριθμός συμμετεχόντων.

Δήλωση συμμετοχής στο: [email protected]
Παρακαλούμε αναφέρετε ονοματεπώνυμο, ιδιότητα και ένα τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας
και χρησιμοποιήστε ως θέμα στο email τον τίτλο της δράσης. 

Πρόγραμμα:
5 - 7 Νοεμβρίου, 2 - 8 μμ : Συνεργατικός σχεδιασμός δικτύου ιn situ
Σάββατο 8 Νοεμβρίου, 11 - 2 μμ: Παρουσίαση και δράση του OCTO APPS ανοιχτή στο κοινό


--


*“Athens Conference for Utopian Technologies Etc”*
Μικρο-συνέδριο και περιπλάνηση γύρω από το κέντρο της Αθήνας
με τις *Christina Kral/ ΥΚΟΝ & Angela Jerardi* 

7, 8 & 9 Νοεμβρίου 2014
Σε συνεργασία με το Circuits and Currents, Project Space της Α.Σ.Κ.Τ.
και με το Γραφείο Διασύνδεσης της Α.Σ.Κ.Τ.

@ Circuits and Currents
Project Space της Α.Σ.Κ.Τ.
Νοταρά 13 & Τοσίτσα, 10683 Αθήνα

_ "Η περιπλάνηση δεν σημαίνει πλέον ότι κανείς 'χάνεται' αλλά ότι ανακαλύπτει νέες διαδρομές"_ 
Constant Nieuwenhuys “The Principle of Disorientation” 

Αντιπαραβάλλοντας την ουτοπικά σχεδιασμένη πόλη του, τη _Νέα Βαβυλώνα_, στην τότε μοντέρνα πόλη, ο Constant φανταζόταν στη δεκαετία του ‘60 ένα διαφορετικό αστικό περιβάλλον το οποίο θα ήταν απελευθερωμένο από την εργασία και θα επέτρεπε στη παιγνιώδη δραστηριότητα να είναι κυρίαρχη. Την ίδια περίπου εποχή, το ολλανδικό κίνημα των Provo προσέγγιζε την πόλη σαν πεδίο πολιτικής και παράλογης δράσης, προτείνοντας ένα παιγνιώδη ακτιβισμό. Ήταν η περίοδος που προτάσεις σαν αυτές έρχονταν να τονίσουν τη δυνατότητα της αλλαγής ή και της ανατροπής για οποιαδήποτε δεδομένη πόλη ή κοινότητα.

Επιστρέφοντας στην ουτοπική αυτή γραμμή σκέψης αλλά και στην παιγνιώδη εμπλοκή που προτείνεται για τους κατοίκους στο αστικό περιβάλλον, η ομάδα των ΥΚΟΝ (Φινλανδία/Γερμανία) και η επιμελήτρια Angela Jerardi διοργανώνουν το πρώτο “Αθηναϊκό Συνέδριο για τις Ουτοπικές Τεχνολογίες κλπ”, ένα ιδιαίτερο συνέδριο που θα λάβει χώρα στο κέντρο της πόλης. Το μικρο-συνέδριο αυτό προσκαλεί τους συμμετέχοντες να δουν και να χρησιμοποιήσουν την πόλη με νέους και απροσδόκητους τρόπους. Μηχανισμοί παιχνιδιού θα προσφέρουν τη μεθοδολογία για να προσεγγιστεί η πόλη και η πολιτιστική της υποδομή. Μια σειρά από υπάρχοντα αλλά και νέα απροσδόκητα εργαλεία θα δοκιμαστούν και οι συμμετέχοντες της δράσης θα σχεδιάσουν ένα νέο επίπεδο προσέγγισης της πόλης. Στη διαδικασία αυτή, η παρασιτική χρήση και η οικειοποίηση υπάρχοντος υλικού θα είναι πρωταρχικής σημασίας, με στόχο την πρόκληση αλλαγών και ανατροπών.

Η *Christina Kral* (DE) είναι καλλιτέχνης που ζει στο Βερολίνο. Είναι μέλος των ΥΚΟΝ (DE/FI), μιας μη κερδοσκοπικής ομάδας για τα μη εκπροσωπούμενα έθνη, τις πειραματικές χώρες και τους σκεπτόμενους ουτοπικά. Η διάχυση και η παραγωγή της γνώσης σε εύθραυστα σχήματα μέσω της συνεργασίας είναι κεντρικής σημασίας για την ομάδα. Η συνάντηση διαφορετικών απόψεων, η περιέργεια για ουτοπικές και φανταστικές παραγωγές και το ενδιαφέρον για την ανάδυση και την κατάρρευση εναλλακτικών κοινωνικών δομών είναι τα στοιχεία που ενώνουν τα μέλη της ομάδας.

Η *Angela Jerardi* (NL) είναι επιμελήτρια και συγγραφέας που ζει στο Άμστερνταμ. Την ενδιαφέρει η χρήση διαφορετικών μη ιεραρχικών προσεγγίσεων και συλλογικών μοντέλων εργασίας. Η ερευνά της επικεντρώνεται σε διαφορετικά φαινόμενα όπως η ουτοπική σκέψη, η βιοποικιλότητα , τα παράδοξα εργαλεία, η υποθετική βοτανολογία και άλλα. 

Η συμμετοχή στη δράση είναι δωρεάν. 
Περιορισμένος αριθμός συμμετεχόντων

Δήλωση συμμετοχής στο [email protected]
Παρακαλούμε αναφέρετε ονοματεπώνυμο, ιδιότητα και ένα τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας
και χρησιμοποιήστε ως θέμα στο email τον τίτλο της δράσης. 

Πρόγραμμα δράσης:
Παρασκευή: 6 – 8 μμ
Σάββατο: 12 – 5 μμ
Κυριακή: 3 – 6 μμ

--

*“reStreet”*
Εργαστήριο & Περιπλάνηση από κόμβο σε κόμβο
με τους *James Stevens (reSync/ SPC), Αντώνης Γαλανόπουλους (boattr/kiben)* & *Adnan Hadzi (reSync/ Goldsmiths),* 

7, 8 & 9 Nοεμβρίου
Σε συνεργασία με το Athens Wireless Metropolitan Network και το Space Under

@ Space Under
Νοταρά 49, 10683 Αθήνα

Σε μια εποχή που τα ζητήματα που αφορούν στην ιδιωτικότητα των κατοίκων και στην παρακολούθηση παραμένουν ανοιχτά, η ομάδα reSync συστήνει μια σειρά από πειραματικές και δοκιμασμένες τεχνικές και πρακτικές για την ελεύθερη και δίχως άγχος επικοινωνία στο δημόσιο χώρο. Κατά την επίσκεψη τους στην Αθήνα, τα μέλη του reSync θα χρησιμοποιήσουν τους κόμβους του Ασύρματου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Αθηνών και θα τους συνδέσουν με σημεία reSync που θα διευκολύνουν την ελεύθερη διακίνηση της πληροφορίας. Ειδικά αυτοκόλλητα με QR codes θα τοποθετηθούν κοντά σε αυτά σημεία με σκοπό να εντοπιστούν και να σκαναριστούν ώστε να συγχρονιστεί η ανταλλαγή αρχείων. Με τον τρόπο αυτό μία ασυνήθιστη περιπλάνηση από κόμβο σε κόμβο θα διαμορφωθεί και μια διαφορετική συνδεδεμένη εμπειρία εκτός του ίντερνετ θα αποκαλύψει τις δυνατότητες ενός δικτύου πέρα από περιορισμούς.

Ξεκινώντας με μια εισαγωγική συζήτηση γύρω από τις ανοιχτές υποδομές και τη φιλοσοφία ανοιχτού λογισμικού, στο εργαστήριο θα διερευνηθούν οι διαφορετικοί τρόποι ανταλλαγής και διαμοιρασμού, εντοπίζοντας το ενδιαφέρον ειδικά στα κατανεμημένα δίκτυα και τις ασύρματες κοινότητες της πόλης. Θα παρουσιαστούν τεχνικές συγχρονισμού αρχείων εστιάζοντας ειδικά στην εφαρμογή τους σε κατανεμημένα δίκτυα. Παραδείγματα κοινωνικής διαμεσολάβησης, ζώνες αλληλεπίδρασης και ψυχογεωγραφίες θα συλλεχθούν και θα χρησιμοποιηθούν για την δημιουργία χαρτών, εντύπων και αυτοκόλλητων με QR codes στο πλαίσιο του εγχειρήματος.

Οι κόμβοι του reSync θα ναι διαθέσιμοι για διερεύνηση από την Κυριακή 9 Νοεμβρίου.
Τα σημεία του reSync θα παραμείνουν ζωντανά όσο οι κάτοικοι τα χρησιμοποιούν 
επιτρέποντας τη συνεχή ανάπτυξη του δικτύου και την ελεύθερη επικοινωνία εντός αυτού. 

Yλικό για τους κόμβους της περιπλάνησης θα παρέχει και το εργαστήριο “Enclosures of New Athens” το οποίο οργανώνεται παράλληλα.

Ο* James Stevens* (UK) ανάμεσα στους πρωτοπόρους για τα αυτόνομα DIY ευρυζωνικά δίκτυα. Eίναι ιδρυτικό μέλος των SPC (spc.org) και ζει με την οικογένεια του στο Deptford στο Λονδίνο. Ενώ ήταν υπεύθυνος για την web boutique Obsolete το 1996 ξεκίνησε το Backspace, ένα από τα πρώτα cybercafe στην Clink Street στο London Bridge, το οποίο επρόκειτο να αποτελέσει βασική έμπνευση και σημείο αναφοράς για προγραμματιστές και καλλιτέχνες του χώρου. 

Ο* Adnan Hadzi* (CH/UK) έκανε τη διδακτορική του διατρίβη 'FLOSSTV - Free, Libre, Open Source Software (FLOSS) στο πλαίσιο του "TV hacking" Media and Arts Practices' στο Goldsmiths, University of London. Η έρευνα του επικεντρώνεται στην επιρροή της ψηφιοποίησης και των μορφών κινηματογραφικής παραγωγής, σε ζητήματα πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων και συλλογικής συγγραφής / ιδιοκτησίας.

Η συμμετοχή στη δράση είναι δωρεάν. 
Περιορισμένος αριθμός συμμετεχόντων.

Δήλωση συμμετοχής στο [email protected]
Παρακαλούμε αναφέρετε ονοματεπώνυμο, ιδιότητα και ένα τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας.
και χρησιμοποιήστε ως θέμα στο email τον τίτλο της δράσης. 

Για το εργαστήριο οι συμμετέχοντες θα πρέπει να φέρουν τους δικούς τους φορητούς υπολογιστές, smart phones, ip cameras ή άλλες συσκευές που θέλουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν

Πρόγραμμα:
Παρασκευή: 1 μμ - 7 μμ
Σάββατο: 1 πμ – 7 μμ
Κυριακή: 12 μμ– 3 μμ (περιπλάνηση στην πόλη ανοιχτή στο κοινό)

*“Enclosures of New Athens/ Glossary of Subsumption: Sightseeing new localizations of power”*
Ερευνητικό εργαστήριο για τις σύγχρονες “περιφράξεις” των κοινών
με τους *Adnan Hadzi (Goldsmith/reSync) & Oliver Lerone Schultz (Common Media Lab, CDC)*

σε συνεργασία με το _Common Media Lab_ του _Center for Digital Cultures_ του πανεπιστημίου της Leuphana

7, 8, 9 Νοεμβρίου

@ Space Under
Νοταρά 49, 10683 Αθήνα


Το “Enclosures of New Athens: Sightseeing new localisations of power” είναι ένα ερευνητικό εργαστήριο και ένας περίπατος βάσει των κατανεμημένων δικτύων της πόλης ειδικά σχεδιασμένος για την Αθήνα σε συνεργασία με την ομάδα του reSync.

Στόχος του εργαστηρίου είναι η δημιουργία ενός γλωσσαρίου με έννοιες και όρους σχετικούς με τη σύγχρονη λογική των κοινών και των περιφράξεων τους, ξεκινώντας από τον τρόπο που βιώνονται στην ίδια την πόλη. Για το λόγο αυτό, κάτοικοι της Αθήνας με ενεργό ρόλο στα αστικά κοινά αρχικά θα προτείνουν χώρους που μπορούν να θεωρηθούν ενδεικτικοί για την περιγραφή των παραπάνω εννοιών. Σαφείς αλλά και ασαφείς δομές εξουσίας και λογικές οικειοποίησης, αξιοποίησης και διαχείρισης θα ληφθούν υπόψη και θα τεθούν ερωτήματα όπως: 

_Τι θα χρειαζόταν για να μετατραπούν οι χώροι αυτοί σε κοινά αγαθά της πόλης; Πώς η υπαγωγή που βρίσκεται στην καρδιά της αναπαραγωγής και επανεργοποίησης δομών εξουσίας εντός του καπιταλισμού γίνεται κατανοητή ως μια σύνθετη, ρευστή, προσαρμόσιμη και συνεχώς ανανεώσιμη διαδικασία;_

Οι συμμετέχοντες του εργαστηρίου θα μελετήσουν, θα συζητήσουν και θα σχολιάσουν τις θεμελιώδεις έννοιες των κοινών, των περιφράξεων και της υπαγωγής. Τα αποτελέσματα της έρευνας θα συνδεθούν και θα αξιοποιηθούν για τον περίπατο του εργαστηρίου reSync . Επίσης θα αποτελέσουν το περιεχόμενο ενός ερευνητικού Pirate Box που μπορεί να ταξιδέψει και να παρουσιαστεί οπουδήποτε οποτεδήποτε. Το “γλωσσάρι της υπαγωγής” είναι ένα εγχείρημα εν εξελίξει που εστιάζει στους τρόπους που η εξουσία ενσωματώνεται και η αξία διαμορφώνεται στη μετα-μιντιακή εποχή. 

Ο *Oliver Leone Schultz* (DE) επικέντρωσε αρχικά τις σπουδές του στην φιλοσοφία, την ιστορία της επιστήμης και την εθνολογία και συνέχισε εστιάζοντας στη θεωρία των μέσων. Έχει επιμεληθεί πολλά εγχειρήματα στο χώρο των μέσων, του φιλμ και του βίντεο καθώς και πολλές εκδόσεις. Έχει επίσης συμμετέχει ενεργά σε πολλά ακτιβιστικά εγχειρήματα. Το 2011 έγινε συν-επιμελητης και συντονιστής στο Post-media Lab στο University of Leuphana. Το διάστημα αυτό είναι ένας από τους βασικούς μελετητές στο πρόγραμμα 'Making Change' του Common Media Lab στο CDC και μελετά συλλογικές απόψεις για την κοινωνική αλλαγή και τη συνδιαμόρφωση μιας μεθοδολογίας γύρω από την γνώση ως κοινό αγαθό. 

Η συμμετοχή στo εργαστήριο είναι δωρεάν. 
Περιορισμένος αριθμός συμμετεχόντων

Δήλωση συμμετοχής στο: [email protected]
Παρακαλούμε αναφέρετε ονοματεπώνυμο, ιδιότητα και ένα τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας
και χρησιμοποιήστε ως θέμα στο email τον τίτλο της δράσης. 

Πρόγραμμα
Παρασκευή 7 Νοεμβρίου: 1 μμ - 7 μμ
Σάββατο 8 Νοεμβρίου : 1 μμ - 7 μμ
Κυριακή 9 Νοεμβρίου: 12 – 3 μμ 


*“Babylon Radio”*
Εφήμερος ραδιοφωνικός σταθμός & δράσεις στο χώρο
με τους/τις * Πάκυ Βλασσοπούλου, Daniel Kemeny, Χρυσάνθη Κουμιανάκη, Κοσμά Νικολάου, Andreas Sell,* 

Σε συνεργασία με το 3 137
@3 137, Μαυρομιχάλη 137, 11472 Αθήνα

_“Ο κοινωνικός χώρος είναι όντως ο υλικός χώρος των συναντήσεων, των επαφών μεταξύ των υπάρξεων”_
Constant, για τον εκθεσιακό κατάλογο που δημοσιεύτηκε από το Haags Gemeetenmuseum, Χάγη, 1974.

“Το Babylon Radio είναι ένας χώρος συνάντησης, μια κατασκευασμένη συνθήκη συνύπαρξης, ανοιχτή και μη κατευθυνόμενη Χτίζοντας αρχικά μια ξύλινη αποσπόμενη σκάλα που ενώνει το πεζοδρόμιο στη Μαυρομιχάλη με το πατάρι του 3 137, η ομάδα του 3 137 στήνουμε έναν εφήμερο ιντερνετικό ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό με στόχο να λειτουργήσει σαν ενα ανοικτό και προσβάσιμο δίκτυο Για την τεχνική υποδομή του σταθμού θα χρησιμοποιηθεί ελεύθερο λογισμικό ανοιχτού κώδικα. Την ίδια ώρα στο ισόγειο του εργαστηρίου υποδεχόμαστε ανθρώπους, διαβάζουμε, μαγειρεύουμε, ανταλλάσσουμε γνώμες και συνταγές. “

Το πρόγραμμα του Babylon Radio επιθυμεί να αναπτυχθεί προσκαλώντας ανθρώπους που συμμετέχουν σε ομάδες και εναλλακτικές κοινότητες, να παρουσιάσει εκπομπές τέχνης και ταυτόχρονα να λειτουργήσει σαν ενα “speaker's corner” προσκαλώντας ανοιχτά οποιονδήποτε θέλει να συμμετάσχει στο πρόγραμμα του σταθμού. Στόχος είναι η συνάντηση και η συζήτηση με όλους τους καλεσμένους να δημιουργήσει νέες συγκυρίες και διασταυρώσεις από διαφορετικούς χώρους.


Καλή ακρόαση!

Για την πραγματοποίηση του σταθμού και την ανάπτυξη του προγράμματος το 3 137 προσκαλεί και συνεργάζεται με τους Γερμανούς καλλιτέχνες Daniel Kemeny και Andreas Sell.

Το Babylon Radio θα τρέξει από την Παρασκευή 7 Νοεμβρίου μέχρι την Κυριακή 9 Νοέμβρη και θα εκπέμπει σε 24ώρη βάση στο χώρο του 3 137 στη Νεάπολη Εξαρχείων.


Το artist-run space *3 137* ξεκίνησε το 2012 από τους καλλιτέχνες Πάκυ Βλασσοπούλου, Χρυσάνθη Κουμιανάκη και Κοσμά Νικολάου στα Εξάρχεια. Είναι ο εργαστηριακός τους χώρος τον οποίο ανοίγουν δημόσια ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα οργανώνοντας ομιλίες, εκθέσεις και εφήμερες δράσεις. Έχουν συνεργαστεί με καλλιτέχνες, επιμελητές και θεωρητικούς από την Ελλάδα, την Γερμανία, την Ιταλία, την Τουρκία κ.α. Πρόκειται για μια αυτοδιαχειριζόμενη προσπάθεια στηριγμένη σε όρους φιλοξενίας με στόχο τη συνεργασία, τη δικτύωση και την έρευνα.


Ο *Daniel Kemeny* (DE/IT) ζει αυτή την περίοδο στην Ιταλία και έχει ασχοληθεί αρκετές φορές με την χρήση του ραδιοφώνου ως εικαστικό μέσο. Το 2013 ήταν προσκαλεσμένος στο Picnic, ραδιοφωνικό residence στο Βερολίνο. Πολύ συχνά ηχογραφεί πλανόδιους μουσικούς δημιουργώντας ενα χάρτη από εφήμερες μελωδίες τις οποίες αναπαράγει ραδιοφωνικά. Στο Βabylon Radio θα αναπτύξει όλα τα ραδιοφωνικά ταλέντα του δίνοντας μας μια γεύση από την περιπλάνηση του στις διαφορετικές συχνότητες.


O *Andreas Sell* (DE/GR) ζει τον τελευταίο χρόνο ζει στη Λέσβο όπου μελετάει κ κατασκευάζει μια κατοικία στο βόρειο τμήμα του νησιού, με σκοπό να φιλοξενεί ανθρώπους που θέλουν να ξεφύγουν από την καθημερινότητα τους. Στο Babylon Radio θα διαμορφώσει τον χώρο υποδοχής του σταθμού στο ισόγειο δημιουργώντας νέες συνθήκες και υποδομές για το 4ήμερο εφήμερο δίκτυο.


Το 3 137 θα είναι ανοιχτό στο κοινό τις ημέρες της δράσης, Παρασκευή 7 - Κυριακή 9 Νοεμβρίου 2014. 
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο www.3137.gr





logo-goethe.jpg

----------

